# Cheap subwoofer amp for garage?



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Needs to be 4 ohm stable preferably, but 8 ohm would do. Needs to put out somewhere between 150 and 250 watts @ 4 ohms or 200+ @ 8 ohms. Can be either a plate amp or it can be external. The main emphasis is on CHEAP! lol This is just for a garage setup with those dirt cheap eD subs that sold recently. The $99 special for the 240w Dayton plate amp at PE is best I've found so far, ideally I'd like it to be around $50 since it's just a thrown-together setup. I know this is kinda stretching it for that power, but I'm willing to buy used as long as it works and is semi-reliable. Oh, and needs to have speaker-level inputs and a crossover. Any suggestions? Not really sure where to look (other than PE) for home audio stuff.


----------



## kaineilsen (Jan 31, 2007)

Take a look here:

http://www.apexjr.com/

Place has quite a cult following.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

^^^ i was going to recommend the same place and maybe the Ebay store 101-world as well


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

I'd recommend the M & K VX-1250 SubWoofer amplifier, which looks to be the exact copy of PE's discontinued 250 Watt plate amplifier. The 250 Watt PE amp was benched at around 270 Watts @ 4 ohms and it also has a variable 0-180 degree phase knob. I have the old PE one... I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## biggerrigger (Jan 14, 2007)

Please do asd I think I have the same 250watt PE amp but am unsure as it has no markings or numbers on it anywere.
Aaron


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I have one of those older PE 250w plate amps w/ all the features you want that I could let go for like $100 shipped if you want.


----------

